# Flatstalker



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

beautiful day to try out a new toy
spruce creek around 2PM out going tide
5 to 10 NE wind 

something different, sight fishing is good 
from the deck and you even can get on the 
seat to get a better view.
Its pretty stable to cast and paddle from
a couple more times and will be find

almost went in trying to snap a shot of the trout


5 Lady's
1 trout 
3 jacks


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Unusual Kayak?*

That is a bizarre looking craft my friend!!  Good to see you got some stink hand and didn't have a sub wake sneak up on ya'... 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Man that looks different. pretty cool looking though.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I saw some video clips on those boats. Pretty cool!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Did you get that in the Daytona area here? If so, where? Do they come in any other color?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

jw how long are they do they have different lengths?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*www.flatstalker.com*

colors are dark green and light blue
all the same length i think
the console has a draw and top container


http://www.sqoutfitters.com/ is the daytona dealer


----------

